

Ask HN:  Airbnb for office space, or anyone got some space? - benologist

I'm in SF for the next 2 weeks and looking to see if I can do a bit better than a laptop on my lap to work on.<p>Is there something like Airbnb for office space?<p>Failing that, anyone got a spare desk I could use?  Would be awesome if it included a nice big monitor I could jack into.  I can pay. :)
======
brk
Do not know of anything directly, but a few years ago I had good luck with
some law offices loaning me space and conference rooms in Manhattan. In most
cases it was a good deal, the office admins treated me like the rest of the
actual employees. Paying $25 for an office or conference room and having an
admin in $400 stilettos bring you coffee or order your lunch is a highly
motivating environment. YMMV.

------
vascoconde
I think loosecubes does what you're looking for. <http://loosecubes.com/home>

------
dreamux
What you're looking for is called coworking space... there are plenty of
places that do it (especially in SF). Usually the rates are monthly, but I'm
sure if you called and asked at a place you could get a 2 week price. Just
give a search on google or yelp, you should get dozens of results.

~~~
benologist
Awesome. Thanks for that.

------
Gianteye
I would suggest TechShop. Desk space, internet access, and $25/day.

